# Skype Interview



## Aberdeen Angus! (Mar 26, 2012)

What should you wear to a Skype Interview, Suit and boot top half only of course, or smart but casual ie open neck shirt?

Answers on a post card please!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

I did suit......the Skype went down and had telephone!


----------



## gobarca (Apr 9, 2013)

Aberdeen Angus! said:


> What should you wear to a Skype Interview, Suit and boot top half only of course, or smart but casual ie open neck shirt?
> 
> Answers on a post card please!


I did suit and recommend doing the same.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

I dressed in a suit. I have also been asked for an additional phone conference and I dressed in a suit as well it felt better for me cause I was more confident and relaxed when I dressed properly and didn't have to think about that in my back head which gave me a relaxed mode.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

depends slightly on the role / industry...
suit or shirt and tie is the safest bet, though

and, of course, naked below the waist.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

vantage said:


> and, of course, naked below the waist.


...and then someone plays the anthem...


----------

